# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  'Εχασα όλα τα κοκατίλ μου :(

## Nikkk

Καλησπέρα κ πάλι κ απο εμένα. 'Ηρθα να σας πω οτι έχασα όλα τα κοκατίλ μου πριν λίγο. Προφανώς το ένα το πονηρό κατάφερε κ άνοιξε το μάνταλο της πόρτας κ την άνοιξε οπότε έκαναν φτερό κ τα 4. Το θέμα είναι ότι το ένα απ'τα 4 έχει κάτσει εδώ κ μια ώρα στο παράθυρο του 2ου ορόφου στην απέναντι πολυκατοικία, δε μένει κανείς εκεί κ οι ιδιοκτήτες που ρώτησα μου είπαν ότι δε ξέρουν που έχουν το κλειδί. Επίσης τους είπα να φέρω κλειδαρά να ανοίξει κ δε θέλουν. Οπότε κάθομαι κ τον βλέπω απ'το ισόγειο που μένω, του σφυράω, γυρίζει το κεφάλι αλλά το θεωρώ απίθανο αν τυχόν πετάξει να κατέβει προς τα κάτω... :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Giwrgos13

Αφου εφυγαν το θεωρω λιγο δυσκολο να ερθουν πισω ...  :Humming Bird A: Γι αυτο που καθεται στο παραθυρο μπορει να φοβαται..να πεταξει...Αν επιτρεπετε τι κλουβι ηταν και ανοιξε τοσο ευκολα?

----------


## Nikkk

'Ενα μεγάλο κλουβί 1 μέτρου με πορτάκια που ανοίγουν προς τα πάνω συρώμενα όπως σε πολλά κλουβιά. Τελικά λίγο πριν νυχτώσει πέταξε κ αυτό, το ακολούθησα, έκατσε σε άλλο μπαλκόνι, πριν χτυπήσω ν'ανέβω ξαναπέταξε, έκανε βόλτες στην πλατεία, τελικά έκατσε σ'ένα πανύψηλο φοίνικα κ δε ξαναπέταξε. Παρετήθηκα, αδύνατον να πιαστεί. Τουλάχιστον να μπορέσουν να ζήσουν ελεύθερα, να βρίσκουν τροφή κ να μη τα φάει καμια γάτα...

----------


## Giwrgos13

Εμενα η πορτα του κλουβιου που εχω ανοιγει δυσκολα..Αμα ειναι ετσι οπως ειπες ειναι ευκολο να το σκασουν.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Παπαγαλος χωρις κλειδωμενες πορτες, απλα δεν....

----------


## Nikkk

Ηταν όλα τα πορτάκια πιασμένα με σύρμα, απλά κατάφερε το 1 που ήταν πανέξυπνο κ το έκοψε κ άνοιξε... Απλά τώρα θα μπορούσα να έχω τουλάχιστον το 1 αν μου είχαν ανοίξει το διαμέρισμα αλλά δεν ήθελαν μάλλον...τι να πω. Καλό ταξίδι.

----------


## lagreco69

> Ηταν όλα τα πορτάκια πιασμένα με σύρμα, απλά κατάφερε το 1 που ήταν πανέξυπνο κ το έκοψε κ άνοιξε... Απλά τώρα θα μπορούσα να έχω τουλάχιστον το 1 αν μου είχαν ανοίξει το διαμέρισμα αλλά δεν ήθελαν μάλλον...τι να πω. Καλό ταξίδι.


Νικη για παπαγαλους μιλαμε!! ειναι μεγαλα μυαλα, λουκετο να εισαι ησυχη!! εαν σου γυρισουν!! η εαν θελεις να υιοθετησεις ξανα.

----------


## tliotis

Μην ανησυχείς δε πειράζει συμβαίνουν ! καιρός να δοκιμάσεις την τύχη σου με ένα *ΚΑΚΑΡΙΚΙ* !!!!!εγω εχει 1 εβδομαδα και κάτι που απόκτησα ένα!

----------


## kirkal

μήπως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να ρίξεις λίγη τροφή στο μπαλκόνι σου?? Μπορεί να πεινάσουν και να τριγυρίζουν στην περιοχή και να γυρίσουν..η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία

----------


## mai_tai

εχει δικιο ο κυριακος-φαγητο μπολικο στο μπαλκονι κ καρτερι μπας κ κατσουν καπου κ τους σφυριξεις...!λογικα αν δεν εχουν απομακρυνθει ...-αν πεινασουν θα ψαξουν την επιστροφη...!μακαρι να τα βρεις  νικη

----------


## Nikkk

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους... Πριν 2 ώρες άκουσα το λευκό μου να φωνάζει, βγήκα κ το είδα να πετάει, το παρακολούθησα κ τελικά προσγειώθηκε στη κορυφή μιας αροκάριας πανύψηλης, σαν 3όροφη πολυκατοικία. Το παρακολουθούσα κ του σφύριζα για 1 ώρα αλλά δε κούνησε απο'κει. Εκεί κοντά απο κάποιο σπίτι ακούγονται κ άλλα κοκατίλ κ μάλλον ακολουθάει τις φωνές του, ψάχνει μάλλον την παρέα του...

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Πάρε από καπατζέδες και γέμισε τους τροφή. Αν στην γειτονιά έχει και άλλα πουλιά του είδους τους δεν θα φύγουν. Ενημέρωσε τους κατόχους τους ότι έχασες πουλιά και θα στα δώσουν αν τα πιάσουν. Αλλιώς θα έρθουν σίγουρα για να φάνε. Έχε έτοιμο και το λάστιχο στο μπαλκόνι να τα βρέξεις αν έρθουν.

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Ένα πράγμα δεν καταλαβαίνω. Πώς μπορεί ένας παπαγάλος να σηκώσει την πόρτα και να περάσει ταυτόχρονα το σώμα του από κάτω; Ή ο δικός μου είναι βλάκας, ή οι υπόλοιποι είναι magaiver

----------


## mai_tai



----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Μου αρέσει που είχα και απορία για το πώς!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Στελιο το 2ο βιντεακι!!!!! ΑΠΛΑΑ!!! δεν υπαρχει !!!!χαχαχαχα!!!! ΠΑΝΕΞΥΠΝΑ!!!!!! :winky:

----------


## jk21

> Ένα πράγμα δεν καταλαβαίνω. Πώς μπορεί ένας παπαγάλος να σηκώσει την πόρτα και να περάσει ταυτόχρονα το σώμα του από κάτω; Ή ο δικός μου είναι βλάκας, ή οι υπόλοιποι είναι magaiver



ο δικος σου απλα δεν εχει κανει χρηση της ρησης ... για ολα τα πραγματα υπαρχει η πρωτη φορα .... μηδενα προ του τελους μακαριζε ... καλομελετα και ερχεται και η σειρα του  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

> Μου αρέσει που είχα και απορία για το πώς!!!!!!


.

Βαλε λουκετα!!!!!! :wink:

----------


## magman

Λυπάμαι πολύ που εχασες τα παπαγαλάκια σου... ευχομαι να γυρίσουν, το κόλπο με την τροφή μου φαίνετε καλό και μένα! Ρε παιδιά και γώ τέτοια πορτάκια έχω, παίζει τα budgies να τα ανοίξουν;;;

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Κατα τη γνωμη μου, ΝΑΙ...

----------


## Ρία

μου φαίνεται περιεργο που την "εάναν" με ελαφρά την καρδία! εμένα ο δικός μου άνοιξε το κλουβι κ έκατσε από πάνω κ περίμενε να τον πιάσω. πιστευω κ ελπίζω πως τουλάχιστον ένα θα γυρισει αν βάλεις φαγητό στα μπαλκόνια γύρω απο το σπίτι. αν θες βάλε κ κανένα χαρτάκι με τις φωτό τους γύρω γύρω στη γειτονιά. κάποιος θα βρει ένα απο τα κοκατίλ σου!

----------


## Nikkk

'Εχω πρόσβαση σε μια ταράτσα εκεί κοντά που τα βλέπω κ το σκέφτηκα να  ρίξω τροφή αλλά την ίδια πρόσβαση μ'εμένα έχουν κ πολλές-πολλές γάτες  οπότε προτιμώ να ζήσουν ελεύθερα παρά να καταλήξουν στο στομάχι μιας  γάτας. 
Σήμερα άκουσα κ είδα το ένα να πετάει φωνάζοντας χαρούμενα κ  "τρέχοντας". Να σας πω την αλήθεια χάρηκα πολύ, μάλλον καλύτερα έτσι,  καλύτερα που έφυγαν, η αλήθεια είναι οτι κατά βάθος τα λυπόμουν που ήταν  φυλακισμένα σ'ένα κλουβί κ πολλές φορές μου'χε περάσει η ιδέα να τα  ελευθερώσω...
Αφού λοιπόν πήρα 2 άλλα κοκατίλ που είχα αλλού κ πέρασα  ένα απόγευμα στη ταράτσα μου περιμένοντας μήπως τ'ακούσουν κ έρθουν  αλλά δεν ήρθαν,
 αφου έχω βάλει το χώρισμα στο μεγάλο κλουβί της βεράντας μου κ έχω στο μισό το ένα κοκατίλ κ στο άλλο μισό τροφή, νερό κ ανοιχτά τα πορτάκια,
αν  θέλουν κ βρουν το σπίτι, ας γυρίσουν αλλιώς ας ζήσουν ελεύθερα!  Χαίρομαι να τ'ακούω σε ανύποπτη στιγμή να πετούν απο πάνω μου φωνάζοντας   :Happy: 
Πιο πολύ στεναχωρήθηκα απ'τη συμπεριφορά του γείτονα που εγώ στη  θέση του θα σκιζόμουν να τον βοηθήσω κ αυτός απλά μου έλεγε "όχι" όταν  του ζήτησα να μπω στο ΑΔΕΙΟ του διαμέρισμα για να πιάσω το μικρό μου που  το έβλεπε κ αυτός οτι καθόταν εκεί τόσες ώρες φοβισμένο. Κ φανταστείτε  ότι μου'χει πει ότι έχει κ αυτός κοκατίλ!!! Κρίμα.
Δεν θέλω να βάλω φωτογραφίες γιατί δε θέλω να τα κυνηγήσουν για να τα πιάσουν.
Αν τύχει κ συναντηθούν ξανά οι δρόμοι μας, έχει καλώς, αλλιώς, στο καλό! Ελευθερία!!!  :Happy: )))

----------


## kirkal

sorry που θα το πω αλλά εγώ στη θέση σου δεν θα χαιρόμουν και τόσο που απέκτησαν την ελευθερία τους....δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο ότι θα επιβιώσουν εκεί έξω δεν είναι και το φυσικό τους περιβάλλον ξέρεις...και ο χειμώνας βαρύς..οπότε αν αισθάνεσαι ξανά την επιθυμία να ελευθερώσεις τα πουλιά ....τότε καλύτερα να σκεφτείς το ενδεχόμενο να μην ξαναποκτήσεις....συγγνώμη που γίνομαι κακός.....αλλα μερικά πράγματα μου ακούγονται στα αυτιά μου περίεργα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Συμφωνω κι εγω με τον Κυριακο απο πανω! Επισης, χωρις να θελω να γινομαι κακος, εφοσον πηρες δυο ψυχουλες, κι ανελαβες να τις φροντιζεις, με τον τροπο σκεψης σου, δηλαδη να πιστευεις οτι ελευθερα θα ειναι καλυτερα ειναι λαθος κατα την γνωμη μου! Καθως και το οτι πηρες και αλλα δυο πουλακια με το οτι θεωρεις πως τα πουλακια ειναι καλυτερα να ειναι ελευθερα ειναι ακομη μεγαλυτερο λαθος! Φιλικα, και χωρις παρεξηγηση! Εγω απλως εκφραζω την γνωμη μου!

----------


## Ρία

κ εγώ συμφωνώ με τους απο πάνω! έτσι κ αλλιώς αυτά τα πουλιά στην αιχμαλωσία γεννηθηκαν κ μεγάλωσαν για αρκετές γενιές.

----------


## Nikkk

Πρώτον ο χειμώνας στα μέρη μου δεν είναι καθόλου βαρύς, έχουμε 30 χρόνια να δούμε χιόνι εδώ κ το χειμώνα κυκλοφορούμε με λεπτά μπλουζάκια, οι παπαγάλοι αντέχουν πολύ χαμηλότερες θερμοκρασίες απ'αυτές που έχουμε εδώ. 
Επίσης να επισημάνω πως είπα οτι είχε περάσει απ'το μυαλό μου να τα ελευθερώσω γιατί τα λυπόμουν φυλακισμένα αλλά δε το έκανα ακριβώς για τους λόγους που λέτε κ τελικά έφυγαν κατα λάθος. 
Τέλος να πω ότι το ένα απ'αυτά ζούσε για πολύ καιρό ελεύθερο στην περιοχή πριν καταφέρει κ το πιάσει η συγχωρεμένη η μαμά μου, οπότε μια χαρά άξια είναι τα πουλάκια να επιβιώσουν αν δε τα αιχμαλωτίσουμε, αυτή άλλωστε είναι η φύση τους, άσχετα που είναι πανέξυπνα κ πανέμορφα κ τα λατρεύουμε!

----------


## Nikkk

> Συμφωνω κι εγω με τον Κυριακο απο πανω! Επισης, χωρις να θελω να γινομαι κακος, εφοσον πηρες δυο ψυχουλες, κι ανελαβες να τις φροντιζεις, με τον τροπο σκεψης σου, δηλαδη να πιστευεις οτι ελευθερα θα ειναι καλυτερα ειναι λαθος κατα την γνωμη μου! Καθως και το οτι πηρες και αλλα δυο πουλακια με το οτι θεωρεις πως τα πουλακια ειναι καλυτερα να ειναι ελευθερα ειναι ακομη μεγαλυτερο λαθος! Φιλικα, και χωρις παρεξηγηση! Εγω απλως εκφραζω την γνωμη μου!


Δε κατάλαβα ακριβώς...4 πουλιά έφυγαν, όχι 2 κ είχα αναλάβει κ τα φρόντιζα λόγω του ότι το αρχικό ζευγάρι άνηκε στη μαμά μου που πέθανε κ κάποιος έπρεπε ν'αναλάβει...
Επίσης τα άλλα 2 πουλάκια δε τα ΠΗΡΑ τώρα, τα είχα απο πριν κ τα έχω λόγω του ότι μια γνωστή μου τα βαρέθηκε, ίσως επειδή το ένα ήταν κ άρρωστο, μου τα έδωσε επειδή είχα κ άλλα. Κ δε ξέρω αν κάποια στιγμή της έρθει να μου τα ζητήσει πίσω κ αν δε τα έχω να μου ζητάει να της τα πληρώσω...Αν κοιτάξεις τα παλαιότερα ποστ μου θα βρεις το θέμα.

----------


## Giwrgos13

Καλα εκανες δεν μπορεις να τα πιασεις με το ζωρι

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

το οτι ειναι πιασμενο απο τη φυση δεν το ανεφερες! Επισης μπερδευτηκα, οντως τεσσερα πουλια εφυγαν, λαθος μου!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Κριμα ειναι να χανεις 4 πουλια...Αληθεια ποσο καιρο τα ειχες?

----------

